# Best Fish Scale Recomendations



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

What is your favorite/go to fish scale for durability, accuracy, and pricing? Got a cheap electronic rapala fish scale last year and it doesn't work anymore. (Not the tourney scale)


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

I havent used enough of them to weigh in on the best but i can tell you to stay away from the berkeley ones. The cap to change the battery has broken on two them for me


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm on my 2nd digital fish scale and sounds like the same el cheapo rapala non tourney.. There should be a small slot on the side along with 1 single small screw .Unscrew it,pull out the plastic tray and replace the 2025 or 2032 battery. I forgot which #.. I thought it was shot like my 1st one after the battery died.

My 1st digital scale (berkley)died and I took out all 4 screws to open it up..I took it apart,put new battery in it but it wouldn't work.Some sort of hyrogryphics mumbo jumbo and sounded like it needed re-programmed.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

I also got one of the cheap rapala ones and tried to replace the battery and it didn't work... Looking to upgrade still though!


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Jus trying to find a good scale at a decent price!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I just bought a rapala digital one from cabelas for 59.99 plus shipping. I've never owned one before and thought this would be a good one. then later I was on amazon and just thought I would check there price. it turned out that I could have got the same scales from amazon for 49.99 with free shipping. a day late a dollar short, LOL.
sherman


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Check out this thread...
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/need-suggestions-on-a-decent-scale.297652/


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

got my rapala fish gripper with digital scales today. so far I'm a little disappointed as the battery compartment door just clips on and doesn't screw down. I don't think its going to be very waterproof. but will be using it up on erie next month.
sherman


----------

